# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων στο 2ημερο-Κυπελλο IFBB+Mr Οδυσσεια WABBA ,28-29.11.2009

## Μαρία

Για μια ακομα φορα η παρέα του boodybuilding.gr ηταν παρών στο αγωνιστικο διήμερο με φωτογραφικο υλικό και παραλειπομενα!!!

----------


## Μαρία

συνέχεια.....

----------


## sTeLaKoS

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Πολύ καλές Μαρία! Θέλουμε κι άλλες! Πραγματικά ζηλεύω γμτ!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια η παρέα ήταν πολύ σουπερ,περασαμε ένα Σαββατοκυριακο υπέροχο....
Στο δε τραπεζι που βγηκαμε Σαββατο βραδυ μετα τον αγωνα της Ifbb επιστρατευτηκαν όλα τα γκαρσόνια,κατα ανεξηγητο λόγο,λετε επειδη ο μεσος όρος κιλων ήταν 90+ ;;; :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  Αφού φαινόμαστε ευγενικα παιδια !!
Στην παρέα ήταν ο Μανωλης Καραμανλακης,Στελιος Κτιστακης,ο Τασος Μινιδης,ο Δημητρης Παπαντωνης, η Ναντια,ο Σιγαλας και όλοι οι γνωστοί αγνωστοι !!!
Ενδεικτικα θα σας πω ότι χωρίς κανενα κυριως πιατο,μονο με πιατελες κρεατικων ο λογαριασμος έφτασε 560 Ευρω...Καλυτερα να μας ντύνανε !!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ ωραιες φωτο,περασαμε καταπληκτικα το σαββατο στοτραπεζι,κυριακη επρεπε να φυγω.βλεπω ο ραμπο κερδισε τισ εντυπωσεισ ενω η βουλα η τζουλια και  κωνσταντινα ειναι πανεμορφες.δεν μπορω να μην αναφερω τον ηλια με το αστερι που ειχε διπλα του χθες αλλα σαν αρχιμανδριτης δεν μπορουσε να ηταν διαφορετικα... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Muscleboss

φανταστικά ήταν...  :08. Toast: 
δυστυχώς εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να περάσω όσο χρόνο ήθελα με την παρέα... :01. Sad: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Περασαμε πολυ ωραια και νιωθω πως περισσοτερο μας ενδιεφερε να πεασουμε μεταξυ μας καλα, παρα να παρακολουθησουμε τους αγωνες. Γιαυτο θα οργανωθουμε και θα βρεθουμε σαν παρεα και εκτος περιοδου αγωνων. Πιστευω πως ολοι μας το θελουμε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Μαρία

*Εδω με τον πολύαγαπημένο Νικο Παπαγεωργίου!!!*








*Οποια πετρα και αν σηκώσεις ο Ραμπο ειναι απο κατω!!!*

----------


## The Rock

Ο Boss είναι το αλάνι με τη ψημένη μπλούζα ??????????  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> πολυ ωραιες φωτο,περασαμε καταπληκτικα το σαββατο στοτραπεζι,κυριακη επρεπε να φυγω.βλεπω ο ραμπο κερδισε τισ εντυπωσεισ ενω η βουλα η τζουλια και κωνσταντινα ειναι πανεμορφες.δεν μπορω να μην αναφερω τον ηλια με το αστερι που ειχε διπλα του χθες αλλα σαν αρχιμανδριτης δεν μπορουσε να ηταν διαφορετικα...


 
να μερικές φωτο της σύλβιας της άσχημης τις έβαλε στο φεις μπούκ και απο κεί τις πήρα μια και δεν φωτογραφίζετε ποτε αυτη η κοπέλα , μόνο απο την βάφτισή της εχει φωτο, λέω ας την βάλουμε στο φόρουμ ,

βέβαια δεν είναι επαγγελματικές όπως συνηθίζει .

πάντως ειληκρινα παιδια της άρεσε παρα πολύ και λέει προτιμα αυτες τις εκδηλώσεις απο τα καλιστεία παρ όλο που σε κάποια ήταν και παρουσιάστρια και είναι ειληκρινή τα σχόλιά της γιατι και σήμερα που μιλήσαμε ακόμη ήταν ενθουσιασμένη γιατι δεν έτυχε να ξαναβρεθεί σε τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις και πιστεύω είναι ενα ακόμη συν για το ββ όταν ακούμε θετικά σχόλια απο ανθρώπους των μμε και μάλιστα μου έλεγε και ιδέες για το πώς θα γίνουν καλύτερα όπως πχ να υπήρχαν κοπέλες μαζι με αυτούς που κάνουν τις απονομές και να βοηθαν , αυτή η ιδέα και μένα μου άρεσε   :03. Thumb up: 


εδω μαζί με την σταυρούλα γκασιάμη






΄


και κάποιες που τις τράβηξε η ίδια σαν φίλαθλος του ββ και μάλιστα τραβούσε και απο τις κατηγορίες και κάποιες τις έχει στην σελίδα της στο φεις
με τον μεγάλο σπύρο μπουρνάζο τον θρύλο του εληνικού ββ

----------


## KATERINI 144

ρε ηλια ελεος που πας  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

ραμπε αληταρα αλλη φορα να εισαι ιπποτης και να παιρνεις εσυ αγκαλια τις γυναικες, μεχρι ποτε θα ζω να σε μαθαινω  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Ραμπο είναι πολύ brutal Με τις γυναικες,αυτό τις κανει να τον θέλουν !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλα τη φρουτα βγαζετε εκει στη νεα μάκρη  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Μαρία

Εδω ενας μεγαλος και παλιος αθλητης ο κ Μπαρμπαγιάννης ο οποιος δεν αγωνίστηκε αυτη τη φορα και ετσι δεν μπορεσαμε να τον απολαυσουμε επι σκηνης!!!!





Εδω με τον πολύ καλό του φιλο Ηλία!!!!!!!!

----------


## -beba-

Πολύ ωραίες φωτό. Ευχαριστούμε.
Οφείλω βέβαια να ομολογήσω ότι ο Ράμπο έχει κλέψει την παράσταση.

----------


## Μαρία

Ο παπαρατσι του φορουμ συνελαβε και τον Στέλιο Κτιστάκη!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω σας ανεφερα ότι η Ναντια είχε την τιμητικη της στις φωτογραφίες !




















*Και ο γνωστος - αγνωστος ευκαιριατζης,ο οποιος άρπαξε αμεσως την ευκαιρια για φωτο με μια ωραία κοπέλα  !!*

----------


## Muscleboss

> Εδω ενας μεγαλος και παλιος αθλητης ο κ Μπαρμπαγιάννης ο οποιος δεν αγωνίστηκε αυτη τη φορα και ετσι δεν μπορεσαμε να τον απολαυσουμε επι σκηνης!!!!


Μαρία ο Μπαρμπαγιαννης πόζαρε κανονικά το βραδυ μόνος του. Εκτος συναγωνισμού ο άνθρωπος. :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

> Μαρία ο Μπαρμπαγιαννης πόζαρε κανονικά το βραδυ μόνος του. Εκτος συναγωνισμού ο άνθρωπος.
> 
> ΜΒ



Γιατι το μεσημέρι τον ρωτηθηκε αν θα αγωνιστεί και ειπε οτι ειχε ερθει για να δει απλα επειδη ετοιμαζει ομαδα για τους επόμενους αγωνες.
Σοβαρά???Πρεπει να ηταν η στιγμη μετα το διαλειμμα που αργησα να ερθω στην αιθουσα και θα το εχασα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτη η παρέα κατι σκαρωνει !!!

----------


## alextg

Καποιος με τραβιξε φοτο με τον Μιχαλη ... ανεβαστε την ! Συλλεκτικη φοτο γιατι αυτη που ειχα στην Wabba το Μαιο χαθηκε !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γεννηθητω το θέλημα σου !!!*








Βρείτε τις διαφορες !!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

Απο την φωτ/κη μηχανη δεν γλίτωσε ουτε ο greekmusclenet

----------


## Μαρία

Και συνεχιζουμε με πιο καλλιτεχνικες!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

ρε τον ηλια ρε τον ηλια χχαχαχαχαχχα :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> ρε τον ηλια ρε τον ηλια χχαχαχαχαχχα



Εμ τι τον περασες τον Ηλία Γιάννη,είπαμε ο Ηλίας ειναι λυκόπουλο!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ρε τον ηλια ρε τον ηλια χχαχαχαχαχχα


ρε γιάννη σάτυρε δεν λές καλά που πηγαίνω σε αγώνες και έρχετε καμια όμορφη να φωτογραφηθεί μαζί μου , γιατι εμένα με φοβούνται ούτε θυληκιά γάτα δεν με πλησιάζει και καλά που έδειξε θάρος και τόλμη η κωσταντίνα και γέλασαν λίγο τα χείλη μου  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

Ηλία τι είπες στην Τζούλια και σε κοιτάει ετσι???

----------


## Polyneikos

Είμαι σιγουρος κατι σόκιν !! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

Σιγουρα και κοιτα βλέμα ο Ηλίας δεν τρεχει τιποτα!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σιγουρα και κοιτα βλέμα ο Ηλίας δεν τρεχει τιποτα!!!



ε σας έχει φοβηθεί το μάτι μου τι παπαράτσι είστε γι αυτό φοβόταν και η σύλβια και λέει δεν πιστεύω ηλία να έχει τίποτε περίεργους φωτογραφους και λέω όλα υπό έλεγχο και εκείνη την ώρα ήρθε ο μπαρμπαγιάννης να μας βγάλει φωτο και λέω φύγε ρε απο δω μου λέει τι είναι αυτός και λέω καλύτερα να μην σου πω γιατι δεν ξέρω πως θα το πάρεις .

τωρα που καλοβλέπω την φωτο μαρία παπαράτσι, τα μάτια μου λές και αληθώρησαν μπορεί και να μην είπα και τίποτε , γιατι απ ότι βλέπετε μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις , φαίνετε εστίασα κάπου το βλέμα μου και η τζούλια μου έβαλε τις φωνές ενω  εγω εκείνη την στιγμη προσεχα την φωτογραφική μηχανή που κρατούσε στα χέρια και η τζούλια παρεξήγησε , αλλα τέλος καλό όλα καλά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

Ελα τωρα εδω η φωτο κανει μπαμ τι σκεφτεσαι!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ελα τωρα εδω η φωτο κανει μπαμ τι σκεφτεσαι!!!!


μα αφού σας είπα είμαι έτσι λόγω της επίπληξης και μετα αναφερόμενος στον άγραφο νόμο που λέει "παντού υπάρχει νόμος στα μάτια όχι όμως "είχα πολλα ελαφρυντικά  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

> 


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: καλοοοοοοοοοο.....

----------


## jemstone

Χαχαχαχ δεν έχω λόγια να περιγράψω αύτη τη Φώτο…. Ο παπαράτσι Μαρία μας έπιασε πάλι… και φυσικά ο Πάνος έβαλε την πινελιά του.χαχαχαχαχα
  Καλό πολύ καλό…. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:   :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 







> ρε γιάννη σάτυρε δεν λές καλά που πηγαίνω σε αγώνες και έρχετε καμια όμορφη να φωτογραφηθεί μαζί μου , γιατι εμένα με φοβούνται ούτε θυληκιά γάτα δεν με πλησιάζει και καλά που έδειξε θάρος και τόλμη η κωσταντίνα και γέλασαν λίγο τα χείλη μου


ηλια ειναι θεμα εμπειριας πεστους, ο ραμπο δεν γνωριζει καλα ακομη και τον πήρε αγκαλια η κωσταντινα, εσυ σαν εμπειρος εκανες αυτο που επρεπε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

υσ: ηλια μη τα λες ετσι αποτομα αυτα τα πραγματα!! (για την καλτσα λεω)  :02. Cyclops:

----------


## alextg

Ο Πανος με το συνεφακι εγραψε ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ούτε να σκευτούμε δεν μπορούμε τι παπαράτσι είστε ρε σείς ειδικά η μαρία πέρασε και την τζούλια , αλλα τι να σκεφτώ τον μπαρμπαγιάννη (που ενω ο άνθρωπος δεν έχει τίτλους έγινε γνωστός στο πανελλήνιο με τα προσόντα του) αυτός τάχει και τα χαίρετε άλλωστε τον ξέρω πολλα χρόνια τι να μου κάνει εντύπωση .

αλλα έτσι να σκάσετε δεν θα σας πούμε τι λέγαμε αν και σίγουρα θα φανταζόσαστε επειδή μας γνωρίζετε πως η συζήτηση θα ήταν αγωνιστικού , προπονητικού και διατροφικού ενδιαφέροντος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## The Rock

> Aυτη η παρέα κατι σκαρωνει !!!


Καλά οι φωτογραφίες πραγματικά πολύ καλές !
Στην φωτό εδώ είδα τον Μάγκο και έπαθα  :02. Shock:  
Πως έγινε έτσι το παλικάρι ? Και άλλες μάζες έβαλε πάνω του ? Πολύ καλός αλλά λίγο πριν το μπαμ είναι  :01. Mr. Green: 
Για Επαγγελματική IFBB πάει έτσι ?

----------


## Polyneikos

ο Μαγκος ζυγιστηκε και ηταν 139 κιλα.Την προηγουμενη φορα είχε κατεβει 108-109 κιλα,στον επομενο αγωνα στοχευει στα 115 κιλα...
Συντομα θα μαθετε τα σχεδια του (κατι εχω ακουσει  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  )από τον προπονητη του,τον Μιχαλη Χρυσοβεργη(με το μουσακι).Αναμονη...  :08. Toast:

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο κωστα περιμενουμε,εχει ξεφυγει και αυτος.βλεπω το ελληνικο ββ ανεβαινει.

----------


## jemstone

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ!!!!! ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ

----------


## Μαρία

*A)* Σε ποια πόλυ αγαπημενη μας ανηκει η εν λόγω γάμπα???





*Β)* Ποιου πολύ γνωστου αθλητη ανηκει η εν λόγω πλάτη???




*Γ)*Ποιου πολύ γνωστου μας(again) ανηκει και αυτη η πλάτη???



*Δ)* Ποιο το ονομα της κορασίδας που απεικονίζεται στην φωτο?



*Ε)* Ποιος κυριος παιρνει το πανο του bοdybuilding.gr και φευγει???



*ΣΤ)* Ποιοι ειναι οι κυριοι που μιλουν μεταξύ τους???

----------


## Panoz

> ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ!!!!! ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ


lol

----------


## crow

Τζουλια εχεις ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙ.........χαχαχαχα
  Μαλλον εχουμε ξεφυγει ορισμενοι απο το φορουμ γενικοτερα. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Λες να φταιει η Θ.Κοινωνια???? :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω δεν συμμετεχω, είναι πολυ ευκολο το κουιζ για μενα !!
Τζουλια από εκεινη την ταβερνα εχουμε φωτο;;; :01. Razz:

----------


## The Rock

Α)Κασκάνη
Β)ΚΕφαλιανός
Γ)Κώστας(Πολύνεικος)  :01. Mr. Green: 
Δ)Γκασιάμη
Ε)Νασσέρ
ΣΤ)Κτιστάκης-Ηλίας

Σωστός ?  :01. Mr. Green: 
 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σωστός,αν και θα ηθελα η πλατη του β να είναι η πλάτη του γ !!! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Μαρία

> Σωστός,αν και θα ηθελα η πλατη του β να είναι η πλάτη του γ !!!


Polyneikos μικρός είσαι ακόμα!!!
Υπομονή,να τρως όλο το φαί σου και θα μεγαλώσεις!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

καλησπερα σε ολους! εδω και οι δικες μου φωτο! :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

:01. Mr. Green: κι αλλες λιγες...

----------


## Levrone

πρεπει να χει πεσει μασα του αλλου κοσμου ε? 

ε ρε τι χανω!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> πρεπει να χει πεσει μασα του αλλου κοσμου ε? 
> 
> ε ρε τι χανω!!!


Που είναι οι βραστες γαλοπουλες με τις γλυκοπατατες ππο τρωγαμε;;Εγω κατι κοψίδια βλεπω... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

πολύ ωραίες φώτος vAnY!!!  :03. Clap: 

MB

----------


## primordial

Απίστευτος ο πανικός που διέκρινα στα μάτια των σερβιτόρων   :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: .... τι τους κάνατε.... με τι τους απειλούσατε...????

----------


## vAnY

ευχαριστω ναι βγηκαν ωραιες! :03. Thumb up:   καλα ποια κοψιδια?? δεν βλεπετε καλα μου φαινεται....εγω και σαλατουλες βλεπω , κατι στηθη κοτοπουλου...αντε βρε πηραμε κι ενα κρασακι  :02. Shock:  να ξεφυγουμε....  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ κρασακι μερικεεεες..... :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλά αν μιλούσαμε για διατροφή και τέτοια το πολύ πολύ να μας πετούσε έξω με τις κλωτσιές το αφεντικό "καλά ρε θα μας έλεγε το δικό μου μαγαζί βρήκατε να κάνετε την διατροφή σας εδω τρωτε απλα νόστιμα"

άλλωστε τα παιδιά που προερχόταν απο αγωνες το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα ήθελαν να κάνουν είναι διατροφή και εμείς απλα τους συμπαρασταθήκαμε τι είμαστε απροσάρμοστοι , απλα με το κρασάκι εγω και μερικες το παρακάναμε αλλα μεσα στα όρια , αφου δεν είχαμε παρεκτροπές .

η μόνη παραφωνία στο τραπέζι ήταν οι κακακόλες λάιτ τρομάρα μας  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

αααααααααααα ολα και όλα εγω παντα κοκα κολα Light μη χαλάσω τη διαιτα!!!!χαχαχαχα :01. Mr. Green: 


Υ.Σ Παλια στο γυμνασιο θυμαμαι πηγαινα με τις φιλες μου με τα μηχανακια στα Mac Donalds και σαβουριαζαμε,επαιρνα big-mac και τσιζ παντα με κοκα κολα Light τους ελεγα μην χαλασω την διατροφη λογω αθλητισμού χαχαχαχα!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω δεν μπορεσα να'ρθω  :01. Sad:  

υσ:δε σας εκατσε τιποτα στο λαιμο?!  :01. Shifty:

----------


## crow

> καλά αν μιλούσαμε για διατροφή και τέτοια το πολύ πολύ να μας πετούσε έξω με τις κλωτσιές το αφεντικό "καλά ρε θα μας έλεγε το δικό μου μαγαζί βρήκατε να κάνετε την διατροφή σας εδω τρωτε απλα νόστιμα"
> 
> άλλωστε τα παιδιά που προερχόταν απο αγωνες το τελευταίο πράγμα που θα ήθελαν να κάνουν είναι διατροφή και εμείς απλα τους συμπαρασταθήκαμε τι είμαστε απροσάρμοστοι , απλα με το κρασάκι εγω και μερικες το παρακάναμε αλλα μεσα στα όρια , αφου δεν είχαμε παρεκτροπές .
> 
> η μόνη παραφωνία στο τραπέζι ήταν οι κακακόλες λάιτ τρομάρα μας



Mα τι καλοσυνη ειναι αυτη......με το ζορι φαγατε ειναι σιγουρο αυτο.Κ εγω για αυτο εφαγα κ την επομενη μερα,για συμπαρασταση στους αθλητες της WABBA :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

  Κρασακι???? εγω δεν ειδα κανεναν να πεινει????
Ρε Vany  ειδες εσυ???  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## crow

:08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## drago

γεια σου ρε crow!!!!  :08. Toast: 

το ποτιρι εχει γινει προεκταση του χεριου σου  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Tassos

αυτα ειναι κακοηθειες εμεις απλα ετυχε ολοι μαζι να κανουμε ενα cheat meal cheat drink etc την ιδια μερα και ωρα. Κανεις δεν παρεκτραπεικε και ολοι μετρουσαμε τις θερμιδες με το σταγονομετρο... εγω εκει που τρυπαω εκεινο το κοντοσουβλι δειτε εκφραση που εχω... ειναι επειδη κανω προσθεση 10553kcal+328.....καπου εκει ημουν :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

> Mα τι καλοσυνη ειναι αυτη......με το ζορι φαγατε ειναι σιγουρο αυτο.Κ εγω για αυτο εφαγα κ την επομενη μερα,για συμπαρασταση στους αθλητες της WABBA
> 
>   Κρασακι???? εγω δεν ειδα κανεναν να πεινει????
> Ρε Vany  ειδες εσυ???


οχι οχι?? κρασι? τι ειναι αυτο?? τρωγεται? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> γεια σου ρε crow!!!! 
> 
> το ποτιρι εχει γινει προεκταση του χεριου σου


+1  :01. Mr. Green: 

MB

----------


## crow

> γεια σου ρε crow!!!! 
> 
> το ποτιρι εχει γινει προεκταση του χεριου σου



Προεκταση δεν ξερω αν ειχε γινει,παντος σιγουρα καπιος ειχε βαλει κολλα κ ειχε κολλισει στο χερι μου πανω  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
   Ασε που μου το γεμιζανε συνεχεια κ επινα με το ζορι.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Μαρία

> Προεκταση δεν ξερω αν ειχε γινει,παντος σιγουρα καπιος ειχε βαλει κολλα κ ειχε κολλισει στο χερι μου πανω 
>    Ασε που μου το γεμιζανε συνεχεια κ επινα με το ζορι....



Ε μα, ρε Ναντια τι λένε?
Επρεπε να κανεις αναπλήρωση υγρων μετα απο τετοιο αγωνα και κουραση!!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Ασε που μου το γεμιζανε συνεχεια κ επινα με το ζορι....


αααα  και εγω το παθαίνω αυτο ναντια, τη να κανεις, δε θες να πιεις αλλα ο αλλος γεμιζει το ποτηρι και για να μη τον προσβαλεις πινεις,  ομως... το ποτήρι δεν ξερω πως αδειάζει και το ξαναγεμίζει...  :01. Unsure: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## crow

> αααα  και εγω το παθαίνω αυτο ναντια, τη να κανεις, δε θες να πιεις αλλα ο αλλος γεμιζει το ποτηρι και για να μη τον προσβαλεις πινεις,  ομως... το ποτήρι δεν ξερω πως αδειάζει και το ξαναγεμίζει...



 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 
ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ. :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βλέπω εδω δεν χρειάζετε να παρέμβω ξέρετε να υπερασπίζετε τους εαυτούς σας άριστα και να αιτιολογείτε με απόλυτη σαφήνεια τις πράξεις γιατι κάποιος αν δεί αυτες τις φωτο , ο κακοήθης μπορεί και να νομίζει ότι σαβουριάζαμε και μπεκρουλιάζαμε , όλα στα κάρβουνα και στην σούβλα υγιεινά ήταν .

και αυτό που φαίνετε κρασί δεν είναι αλλα υγρα αμινοξέα σε συνδιασμό με μέταλα και ηλεκτρολύτες και λίγο αλκοόλ για καλύτερη απορόφηση , για να λέμε και μείς ότι πίνουμε μην μας περάσουν για ξενέρες .

και σαν γνώστες της υγιεινής ζωής μετα απο ενα δείπνο δεν χρειάζετε αμέσως κατακληση για να μην συσωρευτούν σε λίπος και ακολούθησε περίπατος στην νυχτερινή αθήνα να καούν οι επιπλέον θερμίδες και νωρίς νωρίς το πρωί με το πού βγαίνει ο ήλιος να πάμε για ύπνο για να βλέπουμε και που πατάμε   :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## drago

ελα ρε μαν!

ολλα στα καρβουνα? κι εγω που νομιζα οτι ηταν ειδικο προγραμμα για να σοκαρετε το μεταβολισμο  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ελα ρε μαν!
> 
> ολλα στα καρβουνα? κι εγω που νομιζα οτι ηταν ειδικο προγραμμα για να σοκαρετε το μεταβολισμο


καλά όσο για τον μεταβολισμό δέχτηκε ενα ισχυρό σόκ με τα κοντοσούβλια και τα κοκορέτσια και τα αρνάκια γάλακτος , αλλα όμως όλα ψητα, αααα δεν ξεφεύγουμε τελείως και το κυριότερο η ναντια σαν αθλήτρια και γνωστης των πραγμάτων μας μάλωσε όσους ήθελαν να πάνε για ύπνο μετα απο το συμπόσιο και λέει καλα ρε την καρδιά σας δεν την σκεύτεστε και λέω τι να κάνουμε ρε νάντια , λέει κίνηση χρειάζετε και να περάσουν 4 ώρες να χωνέψουμε , πώς θα μπορούσα να μην συμφωνήσω και λέω τι άλλο ρε νάντια λέει όπωσδήποτε λίγο αλκοόλ να ανοίξουν τα σωληνάκια (αρτηρίες) έβλεπα και την βάνυ να εφαρμόζει το πρόγραμμα κατα γράμα οπότε έδειξα και γω επιμέλεια  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

αυτες Ηλια ειναι οι τελευταιες οδηγιες απο 2 μεγαλα συνεδρια Καρδιολογιας!

επιβεβαιωνω!

σωστα πραξατε!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> Προεκταση δεν ξερω αν ειχε γινει,παντος σιγουρα καπιος ειχε βαλει κολλα κ ειχε κολλισει στο χερι μου πανω 
>    Ασε που μου το γεμιζανε συνεχεια κ επινα με το ζορι....


Εγω παντος θυμαμε εσυ να γεμιζεις συνεχεια το δικο μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## crow

> Εγω παντος θυμαμε εσυ να γεμιζεις συνεχεια το δικο μου



Ε τι να εκανα,αφου αν δεν στο γεμιζα εσυ θα το αφηνες αδειο. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Οχι που θα μου ξεφευγες...... :01. ROFL:   :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## billys15

Τωρα ειδα το topic,τοσες μερες εδω και το παραμελουσα  :01. Smile Wide:  Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες,βλεπω πολλη μαζα μαζεμενη  :01. Smile Wide:  Ζηλευω ομως,κριμα που ειναι μακρια η Αθηνα  :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tελικα αυτη η παλιοπαρέα τι να σκαρωνει,δεν μαθαμε ....

----------


## giannis64

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

επανέφερα αυτό το τοπικ έτσι για να θυμηθούμε πως πέρασε η παλιοπαρέα του φόρουμ ακριβώς πριν ένα χρόνο στους αγώνες.

και επειδή και φέτος πέφτει την ίδια ημερομηνία..

----------


## giannis64

αυτη η φωτο ειναι ολα τα λεφτα... :08. Toast:

----------


## Eddie

Πανω με τις μπλε φορμες ειναι ο Μαγκος??Ωρε Παναγια μου :02. Shock: 

Στην κατω φωτο απεναντι απ τον Aλεξ ειναι ο Στελιος Κτιστακης?

----------


## Polyneikos

Υep !! :08. Toast:

----------


## StefPat

Δεν τις είχα δει βρε παιδιά!

Τώρα δν χορταίνω να τις βλέπω!

----------

